# Welches Linux?

## uupuup

Ahoi,

ich habe mich in den letzten Monaten mit [b]ubunutu[/b] und mit [b]debian[/b] beschäftigt und bin nun auf gentoo gestoßen.

Lohnt sich die Beschäftigung mit [b]gentoo[/b]?

Oder anders gefragt ...

Was spricht für gentoo im Vergleich zu debian bzw. ubuntu?

Ich hätte gerne ein Meinungsbild von Anwendern!!!

Vielen Dank und Gruß eines [b]Neugierigen[/b]!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## manuels

Naja, im Gentoo-Forum wist du wohl nur hoeren, dass Gentoo viel besser ist, als andere Distributionen.

Vorteile:

+ Flexibel

+ Minimum an benoetigten Paketen installieret

+ Viele und aktuelle Pakete

Nachteile:

- viel zu administrieren, Nix laeuft da automatisch

- lange Kompilierungszeiten bei der Installation

----------

## Knieper

 *uupuup wrote:*   

> Was spricht für gentoo im Vergleich zu debian bzw. ubuntu?

 

Ich habe eine parallele Ubuntuinstallation (Standardinstallation nur leicht geaendert). Die Unterschiede zu meinem Gentoo: bootet >3x so lange, benoetigt weit mehr Plattenplatz, nervt mich mit Updates von Software, die ich nicht benoetige, bekommt einfache Abhaengigkeiten nicht gebacken, installiert per default einen Haufen Rotz (700 Thaipengblafonts in der Auswahlliste) und hat eine Prozessliste, die man nur durch Scrollen grob ueberfliegen kann. Alles in allem recht unbrauchbar als Arbeitssystem. Von den Macken bei der Installation, der hakeligen Oberflaeche und dem verkackten Kern reden wir lieber nicht...

----------

## ManfredB

Mal so gesagt:

Wem der Umfang der Arbeit und der Zeit bei gentoo einfach zu gross ist,

der hat auch die Möglichkeit auf Sabayon auszuweichen, das auf

Gentoo basiert, aber eben schon fertiger ist, weil es Binär-Pakete

neben portage benutzt.

Hier http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/15478/f-r-neulinge-gentoo-sabayon.html

habe ich einmal einiges dazu geschrieben, wenns interessiert.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## uupuup

Das sind ja schon einmal "nette" Eindrücke.

Mit ubuntu könnt ihr euch also nicht anfreunden. 

Was ist denn mit debian?

----------

## uupuup

Hallo ManfredB,

habe gerade deine Anmerkungen gelesen. 

Lohnt sich eine aufwendige Installation über 2 Tage? Was hat gentoo, was z.B. debian nicht hat, so dass man diesen Zeitaufwand in Kauf nimmt?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachteile:
> 
> - viel zu administrieren, Nix laeuft da automatisch
> ...

 

Nunja, ich finde es vieel einfacher zu Administrieren als Ubuntu und Co. Natürlich stimmt es das man sich "mehr" um sein System kümmern muss. Aber wenn man das einmal drin hat ist es ziemlich Intuitiv finde ich. Außerdem findet man einen Haufen wirklich guter Dokumentationen zu allen möglichen Dingen.

Die Kompilierungszeiten sind halt der Preis für die ganzen Freiheiten die man mit Gentoo hat. Es ist definitiv nichts für den normalen User sondern eher für die Bastler und Co.

Einfach gesagt: Wenn du Linux nur verwenden willst um etwas Kostenloses zu haben womit du Arbeiten kannst, dann nimm ruhig Ubuntu oder Debian. Wenn du aber Programmieren kannst und eine Kommandozeile nicht abgeneigt bist, steht dir mit Gentoo ein Linux zur Verfügung mit dem man die größtmöglichen Freiheiten hat. Man kann alles mögliche auf Teufel-Komm-Raus individualisieren. Aber bis es soweit ist muss man wirklich einiges an KnowHow sammeln, sprich viel Zeit mitbringen und Geduld.

Als die Zeit kam wo ich mir ein Linux ausgesuchte hatte, gab es Ubuntu noch nicht und bei Debian hatte ich hin und wieder Probleme mit den Abhängigkeiten. Außerdem konnte ich oft Software nicht installieren weil es dazu KEINE Pakete gab. Mit Gentoo ist das einfach anders. Im Prinzip lässt sich alles, auch Pakete von Dritten. Sauber installieren. Man muss halt "nur" ein Ebuild schreiben können.. das die Abhängigkeiten und Co. Definiert. Doch bisher hab ich das auch noch nie machen müssen weil es immer schon ein Overlay oder so dazu gab. Aber man muss natürlich vorsichtig sein, diese ganze Flexiblität zieht auch irgendwo Verantwortung mit sich.. und wer viel ausprobiert macht auch oft was kaputt. Doch mit wachsender Erfahrung wird das einfach immer weniger. Komplett zerschoßen hab ich mein System noch NIE.. max. Compiler-Fehler die aber mit Hilfe im Forum immer gelöst werden konnten. Meine Ubuntu, Debian und Suse-Rate liegt da deutlich höher.

Edit:P.s: Gentoo hat/hatte mit seiner umfangreichen Dokumentation/Wiki immer eine gute Informationsquelle. Inwieweit Debian/Ubuntu da aufholen konnte kann ich nicht sagen. Zumal Ubuntu ja auch schon ein Umfangreiches Wiki mitliefert das sehr viel erklärt. Mit Debian an sich hab ich mich schon lange nicht mehr beschäftigt. Da ich bei Freunden nur noch Ubuntu, statt Debian empfehle. (Sie haben ja ne menge Parallelen).

Meine Empfehlung: Probier einfach mal zwei oder drei aus und nehme das was dir am besten gefällt. Sabayon hab ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert.

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

siehe auch Über den Tellerrand geschaut

----------

## Knieper

 *uupuup wrote:*   

> Lohnt sich eine aufwendige Installation über 2 Tage? Was hat gentoo, was z.B. debian nicht hat, so dass man diesen Zeitaufwand in Kauf nimmt?

 

Auf meinem alten Rechner dauert die Installation vlt. einen Nachmittag - ohne Schwachmatenprothesen, wie: OO.org, KDE oder GNOME. Die Frage sollte auch lauten, was hat Gentoo _nicht_. Eben keine drei Cronjobs, hp-Druckerunterstuetzung fuer nicht hp-Drucker, 102 offene Pythoninstanzen, Evolution, gstreamer und andere Programme, die man eh nicht haben will... Wenn Dir egal ist, was drauf ist und Du mit diesem Konfigurationsdesaster klar kommst, dann nutze Debian. Mir fehlt die Musse, staendig Updates runterzuladen, Distriupgrades durchzufuehren oder das System bis zum naechsten Update halbwegs brauchbar zu gestalten. Bei Gentoo finde ich alles und kenne es persoenlich.   :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> siehe auch Über den Tellerrand geschaut

 

++

Und siehe auch Was macht Gentoo so besonders?

Und mit einer meiner Lieblingsthreads..... Mein Eindruck von Gentoo (3 Jahre)

 *uupuup wrote:*   

> Ich hätte gerne ein Meinungsbild von Anwendern!!!

 

Die oben genannten Threads dürften ja so die Erfahrungen der Anwender hier im Forum wieder geben und auch zeigen warum wir so Gentoo verliebt sind  :Wink: 

Aber es ist so wie bei den meisten Dingen im Leben, die beste Erfahrung ist immer noch es selber aus zu probieren (und eine weile zu verwenden).

----------

## uupuup

Okay,

nun habe ich ein Meinungsbild ... und bin neugieriger den je ...

Danke die Herrschaften.

Taugt die liveCD zum reinschnuppern?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Taugt die liveCD zum reinschnuppern?

 

Nein.

Das "Besondere" an Gentoo ist im Prinzip nur die Paketverwaltung. Gentoo bietet dir keine vorinstallierten und vorkonfigurierten Programme, keine lustigen graphischen Tools zur Konfiguration, keine fertige Desktop-Umgebung.

Anders als z.B. bei Ubuntu gibt es kein typisches Gentoo "Look&Feel". Das liegt einfach daran, weil Gentoo dem Benutzer fast jede erdenkliche Freiheit lässt. Gentoo riecht und schmeckt nicht nach Gentoo, es riecht und schmeckt so, wie dir es gefällt.  :Cool: 

Mit Gentoo kannst (und musst) du dir dein System quasi von Grund auf selbst zusammenstückeln. Aber keine Angst: das klingt viel schwieriger als es ist. Wenn du dich an den Installations-Leitfaden hältst, solltest du in kürze ein laufendes System haben, das genau an deine Wünsche angepasst ist.

----------

## uupuup

Hm, also reinschnuppern is' nich' ...

entweder ganz oder gar nicht, wie?

Okay ...

----------

## manuels

Naja, reinschnuppern schon. Allerdings wird es mit der LiveCD wie eine "normale" Standard-Installation aussehen - du baust es dir bei Installation dann wie es dir gefällt.

Reinschnuppern lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, wenn man zum Basteln bereits ist  :Exclamation: 

----------

## uupuup

Stimmt,

sieht aus wie >>standard<<.    :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

Mache bei der Installation bitte ncht den Fehler den Gui-Installer oder den Konsole-Installer zu verwenden.

Ich brauchte bei diesen Varianten mehrere Anläufe bis irgendwas lief.

Bei der Installation "von Hand" (nach: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml (bei Bedarf x86 in amd64 austauschen) ging sofort alles, wie ich es wollte.

dieses Online-Handbook zusammen mit gentoo-wiki.com und das Forum hier ist eine große Informationsquelle um so gut wie sehr sehr viele PRobleme lösen zu können, man muss nur über seinen Stolz springen und um Rat fragen, bzw. nachlesen  :Very Happy: 

Keine Angst, das geht.

Hmmm mein Feedback noch:

ICh habe meine Installation aufgrund der Tatsache das ich schon vor Gentoo mit SuSE in KLontakt kam sehr gute Bezüge zur Kommandozeile, die bereits stark gewachsen ist.

Und mein SuSE hate ich damals "unreparabel" zerstört und zwar mehrere male, während ich beim Gentoo noch nie dieses Problem hatte.

Das mag zum einen daran liegen das ich gewandter auf Kommandozeile geworden bin oder weiß wie ich etwas angehen muss.

Zum anderen war ich damals noch viel Windoofgeschädigter als jetzt (wobei bei einem Windoof immernoch das Problem ist wenn etwas am Arsch geht, dann komm (ich zumindest) an einer Neuinstallation nur sehr schwer vorbei.)

----------

